

Ask HN: Lightweight/Quality Blogging Software? - staunch

Wordpress and MoveableType seem so bloated and scary to run (security-wise). Is there anything out there that was written from scratch to be simple, secure, and do 90% of what most people want and do it well?<p>I definitely want to host the software myself, on my own server.
======
_delirium
At the very lightweight end of the scale, one of the more popular ones is
blosxom: <http://blosxom.sourceforge.net/>

Development has been mostly dormant for the past year or two, though, so there
are a bunch of forks, one of which is: <http://toroid.org/ams/loathsxome>

------
telemachos
There are a number of good static-site compilers for Ruby (for example):
Webby, StaticMatic, Jekyll.

You can use your version control system of choice to deal with the source and
then a simple rsync over ssh to push the pages up to your host.

------
taitems
EDIT: Whoops, I didn't see the part where you want to want to host it
yourself.

\---------------------

A popular way of achieving this at the moment is to register for a blog on
Tumblr or Posterous. A lot of designers and iPhone developers are doing this
to relieve themselves of all the responsibility of hosting/maintaining blogs.
You can then redirect your URL if you want to as well.

Case in point: <http://blog.graphicpeel.com/>

The theme integrates back into his website's design seemlessly.

------
alastair
if you just want something simple and secure, maybe you should consider jekyll
(<http://github.com/mojombo/jekyll>) or another static site generator. this
way there are no scripts running server-side, just plain and simple html.

------
cperciva
I like the "blogsh" script I wrote for my blog:
<http://www.daemonology.net/blog/>

~~~
genieyclo
Relevant link to actual post about it:
<http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2005-09-12-blogsh.html>

~~~
cperciva
Note that post was 4.5 years ago and my blog code has evolved significantly
since then -- in particular I now have comments (via discus) and an RSS feed.

------
jarsj
Hold on. I have been building something and you sound like a perfect customer.
I will be sending beta invites in few weeks. Will remember you.

~~~
yashodhan
Can you remember me too? Lightweight CMS please.

